

Don’t use a programming language for configuration - marbu
http://www.christoph-wickert.de/blog/2013/03/10/dont-use-a-programming-language-for-configuration/

======
kaoD
I don't really see the point here. Poor JavaScript code and a meme to support
the conclusion?

I've successfully used programming languages for configuration (incidentally
mostly JavaScript). They are more expressive and powerful, yet simple if given
some thought.

------
ankurdhama
You should not use "logic" of a programming language for configuration, rather
you should use "literal data notations" of a programming language for
configuration.

Javascript -> JSON, Clojure -> EDN, etc

